# bodyshop wrecked our car!!!!



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

My fiance just had the bumper on her car fixed from a recent accident and we realized they did not hook her gas latch up properly. So, today she took it in to have them fix it, and as they were pulling the car around to her they backed up and re damaged the rear bumper, rear right rim, and the rear right quarter panel dented in!!!!

Can you believe that?!?!?!!?


they seemed cool about it. we didnt' call the cops (hope that's not a mistake). But I" told them i'm coming by tomorrow to take pics before they start the work to protect ourselves.

Just thought I would share the story.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn, that's pretty ironic.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

always file a police report, no matter what.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Police reports are always a must, no matter what. To protect yourself and your car. Did you talk to the manager or owner? Irregardless, they are responsible for the repairs.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

oh, and a police report can be written at any time, I'd get it asap if I was you.


----------

